# Long Nose Hawkfish



## thormoto (May 1, 2012)

I am thinking about getting a long nose hawkfish and i am wondering if anyone has any advice or experience with them.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

thormoto said:


> I am thinking about getting a long nose hawkfish and i am wondering if anyone has any advice or experience with them.


 Pretty simple fishy to take care of. Watch your shrimp, he may gobble them up. Feed all kinds of meaty items. Mysis, Plankton, Squid, Shrimp. Anything else?


----------



## thormoto (May 1, 2012)

i heard they attack other fish is that true or should i wait til my other fish are established before i add it?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

They do'nt attack other fish in general, he will try to attack other Hawkfish. The Longnose is not really aggressive.


----------

